# Canada here we come!



## Zulfyb (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi I'm a new member and have been glancing at this forum for the past few months and would like to add that I have found it very informative. My wife and I are looking to visit Canada in March/April time next year for a month initially. This so that we can plan a permanent move later on in the year, having just been successful with our visa application.
We are in our early 40s, have 3 wonderful girls and their ages are 12, 11 and our latest addition is 8 months old. When we move, my wife does not intend to work for the first few years so it will be up to me to earn a living to support the family. My work experience here in the UK is in banking/finance/mortgages. So far the areas which appeal most to us are London, outskirts of Toronto - Whitby area and maybe even Vancouver. The area we would like to live in would have to tick the following-employment opportunities for me in the banking/finance sector, schooling for our girls, cost of living/housing, being within a Muslim community and of course the weather( not too cold!). I would appreciate any help/tips/experience other members can provide especially those who have made the move from UK.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Toronto is the major banking centre in Canada so living there or in the areas around it would be a good idea. A friend of mine just moved back home to the Toronto area with her new British husband and he found a job in banking here in Toronto after not too long. But there are also banking jobs in other cities as well. The warmest weather will be found in British Columbia (Vancouver).


----------



## kingovilarge (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello

i am new to this forum. am currently in the UK and am planning to move to Canada by next year but will like to visit first. can you please tell me what documentations and what i need to apply for a visitor visa like you.

thanks


----------

